# ATI Moblile M6 >> treiber update? TV out?



## Sway (20. Juli 2003)

Hi, ich hab ein großen Problem. 
Mein Notebook hat ne ATI Mobile Radeon M6 drin. Wenn ich es an meinen TV anschließe, erkennt das Notebook auf grund eines Fehlenden Signals nicht das es alternativ auf den Bildschirm kann. Der neue Catalyst treiber hat die Funktion deaktiviert. Doch leider gibts kein Treiberupdate für den M6.

Hat einer von euch ne lösung? Ich hatte vor vielen Monaten etwas von einem Patch gehört, doch leider hat http://www.google.de nix gefunden


----------

